# a neat feature for PVR would be...



## TiVoCanada (Sep 18, 2005)

I think it be neat if I could do this...you ever watched a movie or a show where you saw something you liked Example a watch... I was watching the show Alias and they used the Fossil watch designed by Stark very nice watch that i now own cause i saw it on that show.....anyway when i see something i like in a movie or a show I try to find it using the internet...I would google watches, till i found the watch i saw on the show... It be neat if say i froze a show a menu pops up and tells me all the products shown in that frame. I dunno I think it be cool. Since products are being placed in tv shows now...


----------



## TiVoCanada (Sep 18, 2005)

i call it product identification


----------



## TiVoCanada (Sep 18, 2005)

flickr already does it with photos


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Who would generate all that data? Someone would have to watch the shows and then tag frames with the product info.


----------



## TiVoCanada (Sep 18, 2005)

its kinda like itunes they now have music you hear on commercials when pepsi came out with the new commercial everyone asked whats that track called same with most car commercials...infact thats another idea put that info in commercial details that way its more interesting to watch commercials cause u can get the track titles for commercial music...anyway they dont have to tag every product in the shows movies but it be really cool i know im always looking on the internet things that i liked in movies or shows.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

Incidentally, this is the exact worst thing you could use for the Subject line of this thread. Next time, how about making the subject be the subject of the thread, instead of the subject of the forum, thus telling us precisely nothing?


----------



## NewYorkLaw (Dec 9, 2005)

Hunter Green said:


> Incidentally, this is the exact worst thing you could use for the Subject line of this thread. Next time, how about making the subject be the subject of the thread, instead of the subject of the forum, thus telling us precisely nothing?


I almost skipped this message for the same reason. (I now wish I had).


----------



## johnk (Oct 11, 2004)

I agree about the subject line. People do that in the Help Center forum and it drives me crazy, especially if you're trying to find questions you can answer for them. Please make your subject line descriptive for your issue or suggestion next time, such as "Add information about product placement in shows".

About your idea...it's a little farfetched, I don't think it'd be viable for the trouble Tivo would have to go through and all the deals they'd have to make with the networks. But it's similar to the whole "press thumbs up for more information" promos they do now during commercials. Since shows get paid for product placements, they would have to make that information available to Tivo beforehand or somehow encode the information in their broadcast (such as using ATVEF or ProSync triggers). 

Funny thing is, although it sounds ridiculous now, you can bet that 5-10 years from now that technology will probably be available. Advertisers need to find more ways to do business now that DVRs let people skip commercials.


----------

